# Do you have health insurance?



## Varun (Jul 14, 2015)

A recent survey found that 28% of the ridesharing workforce does not have health insurance, and 21.5% found lack of affordable health insurance to be one of their biggest pain-point. I'm curious to hear from the members here how you're getting healthcare coverage?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have health insurance via COBRA from my last job. It costs $340.00/month

When COBRA runs out in October that will climb to $730.00 per month, no savings using OBAMAcare due to my wife having a real job.

Uber On


----------



## Varun (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow, that's expensive! I bet you still have sizable out-of-pocket expenses to cover... Do you have any ideas on what you're going to do starting in October, or will you just continue with the same plan?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I plan on looking for a real full time job with benefits before September.... UberX pays shit, and not enough to cover that.

Out of pocket is minimal, Kaiser rocks.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Through my full-time job during the day because working Uber full-time is suicide. Part-time supplemental income only!


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have health insurance via COBRA from my last job. It costs $340.00/month
> 
> When COBRA runs out in October that will climb to $730.00 per month, no savings using OBAMAcare due to my wife having a real job.
> 
> Uber On


If your wife has a real job that should mean she has real insurance. So why aren't you on her plan?


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

gman said:


> If your wife has a real job that should mean she has real insurance. So why aren't you on her plan?


Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

gman said:


> If your wife has a real job that should mean she has real insurance. So why aren't you on her plan?


It costs exactly the same to add me to her plan or for me to have a separate account.

Insurance companies don't give anything away.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Kingo9 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking...


Money saving tip: never get older.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

600.00 per month wife & I


----------



## lilylake (Jul 4, 2015)

The city I retired from allows retirees to retain their medical insurance--and the $207 they kick in for all their employees, so I pay $400 per month for top-of-the-line insurance. No co-pays. Prescriptions $5 per month. Office visits $20. Very happy.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I get my insurance through my regular job. Something like $32 a month. Great job.



LAuberX said:


> It costs exactly the same to add me to her plan or for me to have a separate account.
> 
> Insurance companies don't give anything away.


I have never heard of a company provided health insurance plan costing an additional $700.00 to add a spouse. Like ever.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

D Town said:


> I get my insurance through my regular job. Something like $32 a month. Great job.
> 
> I have never heard of a company provided health insurance plan costing an additional $700.00 to add a spouse. Like ever.


How old are you?

Insurance price based on plan benefits and your AGE.

So YES, adding ME to her insurance is over $750.00 per month... because of my age. She pays next to nothing for herself (that is why they call it a "benefit"), and about $240.00 per month to add the kids. Adding me comes with no discount from what I would pay Kaiser directly, her group is too small to get the discount my Cobra currently has.


----------



## Paul Kulik (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm paying $192 / mo and used stride health. they just serch for the best plan for you


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

No health insurance. My employer, uber is required to provide it under Californial law because of the size of their company, but they don't.

So if something happens that I need medical attention I will forward the bill to them.

Just like all the rules and regulations, this is another one uber has skirted. They give you health insurance, repackaged health insurance through another one of their hack partnerships with a shit third party health insurance company that repackages Obama care.

I can't afford a health insurance premium based on what I make from uber because of all the fees and the exorbitant commission

Like I have said many times. Uber only provides sweat shop jobs. They will twist it in the media saying how many jobs they provide. When they can make the following statement, uber has created x amount of liveable wage jobs, then it will be true. Until then they are a sweat shop that has been brought into American soil.

Fact is the safe rider fee should be applied to our health coverage. 

$1 a mile and $4.25 a gallon gas. They don't own the cars. They don't own shit!!

Any one that is taking a ride for $1 a mile and not waiting for surge is a ****in idiot. Soon you won't be able to afford gas, I don't care what your driving.

You're actually making less money than begging for a job at Home Depot.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Almost forgot, uber on!!


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> No health insurance. My employer, uber is required to provide it under Californial law because of the size of their company, but they don't.
> 
> So if something happens that I need medical attention I will forward the bill to them.
> 
> ...


Well, I can see with a negative attitude like that your not ever going to be qualified for Ubers coveted 6th star award. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Paul Kulik said:


> I'm paying $192 / mo and used stride health. they just serch for the best plan for you


Stride health is more money than if you just go straight through the government. About $15 a month more. Probably uber and stride splitting the $15 a month. In case you haven't noticed yet, your employer is a crook


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Insurance price based on plan benefits and your AGE.


Based on the quote he got of $700 a month I would say he's 192 years old. Pretty close??


----------



## Aly (Jul 17, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Stride health is more money than if you just go straight through the government. About $15 a month more. Probably uber and stride splitting the $15 a month. In case you haven't noticed yet, your employer is a crook


Eh, not true actually. Health insurance costs the same anywhere, whether it's on a government site or not..


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Aly said:


> Eh, not true actually. Health insurance costs the same anywhere, whether it's on a government site or not.


Eh, then why was my quote from the California state site cheaper by $15 a month from anthem vs the same policy that strider was offering? Both were anthem platinum policies

Actually, I verified with my own eyes. Don't come on here and accuse me of lying when I priced it out.

Seriously. When you want to call someone out bring proof or shut the **** up

Back under the bridge

Out of all the bull shit perk crap that uber offers its drivers the only one that saves me more money than I could have saved myself was the At&t discount. The rest of the crap coupons they post I can do better by going in and negotiating the price myself or I can google for an online coupon and do better

Uber is run by bafoons. Bunch of ignorant ****s that has an over valuation. Nothing they do impresses me

Have you ever driven them around? Listen to when they talk business. They're clueless


----------



## Aly (Jul 17, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Eh, then why was my quote from the California state site cheaper by $15 a month from anthem vs the same policy that strider was offering? Both were anthem platinum policies
> 
> Actually, I verified with my own eyes. Don't come on here and accuse me of lying when I priced it out.
> 
> ...


Okay, bringing the proof... I've gone through and used Stride, too. The plan prices probably varied because they misquoted your subsidy vs. what the California site quoted. Brokers only make $$ off commissions from the health insurance company after you buy. It's illegal to charge different rates for the same plan...you would've ultimately ended up paying the same wherever you bought. Ehealth has a good FAQ about that if you're interested.


----------



## gietno (Jul 17, 2015)

I have mine thru my wife's job.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I carry my insurance through the company from which my spouse retired.
(Dental, major medical, vision) = $1,000/mo.

Not eligible for (nor do I want) Obamacare . . . <*Addition*: 07/18/15: because I have my doctors in place. I choose to not be placed on an HMO.>


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> No health insurance. My employer, uber is required to provide it under Californial law because of the size of their company, but they don't.
> 
> So if something happens that I need medical attention I will forward the bill to them.
> 
> ...


Your post is either BS or you sincerely don't understand the ACA/Obamacare. Subsidies to purchase an individual policy through the healthcare marketplace are based on your modified AGI (modified adjusted gross income). That means that your GROSS INCOME doesn't matter. It's your MODIFED ADJUSTED GROSS (after expenses like gas, mileage, Uber fees, car repairs, maintenance and taxes) that apply. If you earn $60,000/yr with Uber there's a pretty good chance that your MAGI is under $20,000... and you would qualify for a substantial subsidy on a policy purchased in the marketplace (if you're driving Uber as your only income). If you have a mortgage loan interest deduction too, then a policy would cost you nothing or next to nothing.

If you didn't know this, then I hope it helps you.
If you DID know this and were just posting a politically motivated rant...
well, then, nevermind!


----------



## Tara Cree Smith (Jul 13, 2015)

Varun said:


> A recent survey found that 28% of the ridesharing workforce does not have health insurance, and 21.5% found lack of affordable health insurance to be one of their biggest pain-point. I'm curious to hear from the members here how you're getting healthcare coverage?


Being that drivers are independent contractors does not entitle you to health coverage...Uber's policy. I work for them and I don't have health insurance either. I am single without children and the affordable care act was going to charge me $250 a month...and I don't get paid enough to get any health care percentage taken from my check. More people are in the same boat or worse than many.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

See my previous post.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Insurance price based on plan benefits and your AGE.


Old enough. My age doesn't matter since my company doesn't charge older and younger employees different prices. Before I got that job I had a plan subsidized through the ACA that was affordable - $121. Before the ACA? They were asking something like $700.00 a month because of my preexisting conditions.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> <*Addition*: 07/18/15: because I have my doctors in place. I choose to not be placed on an HMO.>


If you think that any one or any agency would 'force you' to join an HMO through the healthcare marketplace, then you are mistaken.
You may want to make sure you have major medical because
it appears that you are cutting off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Eh, then why was my quote from the California state site cheaper by $15 a month from anthem vs the same policy that strider was offering? Both were anthem platinum policies
> 
> Actually, I verified with my own eyes. Don't come on here and accuse me of lying when I priced it out.
> 
> ...


I still remember the discussion with them years ago. Trying to explain the car service business was like trying to teach my mother how a Japanese Input Method works. ((Yes, I actually did try to explain that to her one time because she wanted to understand something I was working on!!! Her eyes glazed over, she nodded, then told me she needed a nap!!!)


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> You may want to make sure you have major
> medical because it appears that you are cutting off your nose to spite your face.


You may want to _carefully_ read the first 2 sentences of #24 post.

Your apology is accepted.

BTW thx for the tips you give in your signature.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> You may want to _carefully_ read the first 2 sentences of #24 post. Your apology is accepted. BTW thx for the tips you give in your signature.


I guess you missed the third sentence.
No apology necessary.
And you're welcome for the tips in my sig - hope you find them helpful, informative and useful! (I did)


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> a bit of a reactionary question, don't you think?


Pretty sure that was a joke. Pretty sure.


----------



## UberUser001 (Sep 8, 2015)

Tara Cree Smith said:


> Being that drivers are independent contractors does not entitle you to health coverage...Uber's policy. I work for them and I don't have health insurance either. I am single without children and the affordable care act was going to charge me $250 a month...and I don't get paid enough to get any health care percentage taken from my check. More people are in the same boat or worse than many.


This is completely incorrect.

I think you are supposed to report net earning when applying for healthcare, I.e. Minus expenses.

Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## UberUser001 (Sep 8, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I have health insurance via COBRA from my last job. It costs $340.00/month
> 
> When COBRA runs out in October that will climb to $730.00 per month, no savings using OBAMAcare due to my wife having a real job.
> 
> Uber On


How much does your wife make?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberUser001 said:


> I think you are supposed to report net earning when applying for healthcare, I.e. Minus expenses.
> Can anyone else confirm this?


Your qualification for subsidy support under the ACA is based on your "Modified Adjusted Gross Income".
Adjusted AGI (gross income) is your income less allowable deductions (like business expenses, and mortgage interest).
Your Modified AGI (mAGI) is your AGI plus any social security benefits, interest income, tax exempt interest.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

My husband is an executive chef & we've been buying our own health insurance since forever because small businesses are not required to provide it. (he's been at small companies for at least 25 years now). We have 4 kids & driving for Uber is the first income I've generated in 17 years.

So we buy off the exchange (NC did not set up their own) & getting a subsidy has made health insurance so very affordable for our family, the impact of the ACA has been life changing for us.

The plans we have to pick from on the exchange are all widely accepted throughout our area by all doctors/medical facilities. Our premiums are quite low & our out of pocket expenses are capped at a very reasonable amount.

I'm in a situation driving for uber where my costs per mile are significantly lower than what I can deduct per mile, therefore my taxable income is (at this point) negligible. So we maintain a level of income that keeps our health insurance subsidy basically the same as it was when I had no income, yet I am still making a profit. 

I work really hard to combine my Uber driving with trips I would already be making during times where my opportunity costs are negligible (except for Fri/Sat driving, which is worth the cost of driving to where pings are available).

My youngest is a competitive gymnast so I need the flexible schedule that allows me time to travel a lot during the competition season. Not many part time jobs in my area would give me that. My hourly wage (after all expenses, not just gas) is higher than minimum wage & similar to what most decent part time jobs around here would give me. However, those jobs would not give me the flexibility & they would increase our household taxable income which would raise our health insurance costs.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

UberUser001 said:


> How much does your wife make?





Optimus Uber said:


> Based on the quote he got of $700 a month I would say he's 192 years old. Pretty close??


My wife's income is something we don't discuss in public.

I am 55

Youth, it's wasted on the young.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't drive anymore but I've been continuously insured through either my own employer or my wife's for 20+ years. Every year at open enrollment, we review both out policies and go with whichever one is better. I've been carrying the insurance for the past 4 years but a recent merger has made me suspect that my insurance is going to change for the worse and will probably end up switching back to my wife's.


----------



## DucatiDan (Jul 26, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Money saving tip: * never get older.*


Maybe I've *missed your point* but from my understanding: paying for your own health insurance (self employed) and then becoming eligible for Medicare is the equivalent of winning the lottery.

I agree that staying young forever is preferable for a lot of reasons but I'm not sure how one goes about doing that.

Dying while young would do it but if that doesn't work out for you: just hang in there for Medicare to kick in.

Dan


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm only in my 40s and am not optimistic about my chances there will be anything left for me to collect.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

DucatiDan said:


> paying for your own health insurance (self employed) and then becoming eligible for Medicare is the equivalent of winning the lottery.


You echo my sentiments. I apply next July for Medicare. "Goodbye" I hope to $1,000/mo. for healthcare from spouse's former employer.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I am double covered, once through the VA which absolutely sucks but is free and the other is united healthcare through my wife's work.


----------

